# grills



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

i am going to be getting a new bbq grill, propane. i would like an all SS. but these understandably cost much more. 

so, i am wondering if these last a lot longer (for the sake of arguement), lets say 10 years. or should i just get a cheaper model, and expect to replace it sooner. in other words = 1 SS in 10 years, or 2 regualars in 10 years. all the same cost in the end. 

and, just how long do the SS models last ?


----------



## jimn (Nov 13, 2010)

SS varies in quality. The under 1300 grills generally use a thinner gauge of stainless. It's ok just don't expect it stand up as long. Here is my take in the sub $1200.00 grill market. Unless the only thing you cook on your grill is burgers and steaks, Webber winds hands down. I have owned two since 1994. The second one is my current one. I like they way they cook. The burner design and temp control make it possible to do everything from the thanksgiving turkey , fish, veggies burgers and steaks, I can even do pretty good baby backs on it (I prefer my smoker though).

Here is the strongest selling point. The don't make design changes lightly and stock parts for years. They also have great customer service. I have been able to get parts ten years later.


----------



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

it will be just the basic foods = steaks, burgers, dogs, ribs, chicken, brats, bread. thats about it, but who knows, though nothing fancy. 

price. $400 would be pushing it. and this is for a larger one, that we don't need. 
we don't have parties, so no need to grill lots of stuff at the same time.


----------



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

of course i would like more opinions on this. but so far i am looking at this one.
i seen it in the store, and it doesn't look like a bad unit. my last one, a very basic non ss, that was given to me, pretty used, lasted 3 summers. 

http://www.walmart.com/ip/Better-Homes-and-Gardens-4-Burner-Gas-Grill-Stainless-Steel/37850136


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

The things that kill grills are the burners and other operating parts---the less expensive units will have mechanical failure before the paint or stainless case fails--

Buy a good one or get the cheapo and plan on replacing it in a few seasons---


----------



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

my last one, the free one. the part that failed was the metal shield that goes over the burner. it rusted in half. i could have replaced that part, but the whole grill was looking a lil shabby and i wanted a stainless anyway. so i put it in the scrape pile at the end of the summer.


----------



## SPS-1 (Oct 21, 2008)

When shopping for a stainless steel grill, bring a magnet with you. Just because you see stainless steel front doors, does not mean the whole thing is stainless. In fact, you will have a hard time even finding a grill that is really all stainless. My priority was to see stainless on pieces that get hot.


----------



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

SPS-1 said:


> When shopping for a stainless steel grill, bring a magnet with you. Just because you see stainless steel front doors, does not mean the whole thing is stainless. In fact, you will have a hard time even finding a grill that is really all stainless. My priority was to see stainless on pieces that get hot.


yeah, i know. and. same here.


----------



## ZTMAN (Feb 19, 2015)

A lot of the radio stations around us have groupon type deals on their websites. I assume your area does as well. Local grill store had a half off type cupon. Picked up the 700 dollar webber for 350.


----------



## concretemasonry (Oct 10, 2006)

I have a "portable" Weber grill for propane that virtually bullet-proof (8 years old and not a problem). It is Weber Q300(?). - Not really portable (actually is movable) , but with 2 wheels for moving since it is about 75# w/o a tank. I can move it around on my deck depending on furniture layout.

It has a cast top and bottom, cast iron grates and 2 swing up - swing down shelves. One nice feature is that the cast top is domed somewhat, so I can get away from problem of covering hot grill and can handle snow if I forget to cover it. I also have cast griddles to use for other thing by picking up the cast iron grates.

I had to go the LP route because charcoal grills on not allowed on wood decks where I live. - I do have a charcoal grill/smoker on my concrete patio a level down.

Not SS, but very good.

Dick


----------



## chitownken (Nov 22, 2012)

Have a Weber Q200 we use for tailgating. About 5 or 6 years old and performs wonderfully. Have a CharBroil Commercial SS grill on patio. third season and still performs like new. Was quite a but more than $400 though. Keep it covered when not in use, winters in unheated shed but protected from rain/snow. Going to be hard to find quality SS for $400.


----------



## nap (Dec 4, 2007)

and when you get really serious about cooking you can get a diamond grill:










sorry, couldn't resist.


I tend to stay away from grills that have cast iron grates. I highly recommend a stainless steel grate made from rod. Cast iron tend to rust away in my area too quickly.


----------



## chitownken (Nov 22, 2012)

Wife insists on cast iron grates because it leaves better "grill marks". They seem to outlast the rest of the grill in my experience.


----------



## nap (Dec 4, 2007)

chitownken said:


> Wife insists on cast iron grates because it leaves better "grill marks". They seem to outlast the rest of the grill in my experience.


wow, exactly the opposite in mine. Nothing, as far as grate material, lasts long for me. Maybe it's the infrequency of use or the humidity is worse in my area or a combination.



never worried about grill marks. They are for show. In fact, when I grill a steak on my charcoal grill (very preferable to a gas grill IMO) you cannot discern grill marks as the entire outside gets close to crisp while the inside is a nice medium rare to medium.


----------



## chitownken (Nov 22, 2012)

Yeah, charcoal is still the best but propane is really convenient.


----------



## concretemasonry (Oct 10, 2006)

The good thing about a heavy cast iron grate to put your steaks on is that it is heavy, maintains the heat and give you a faster initial heat transfer to the meat surface for searing. They are usually 50% solid and the open areas are not too wide, but still allow circulation around the meat.

Dick


----------



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

update

i didn't get the one at walmart, they changed some parts to non-ss.

so i got this one from HD for the same price, $270. all the guts are SS. and one nice thing = the pan on the very bottom, it comes out the back easily = so its easy to clean. have only used it once, today(got it yesterday) and it works fine.


----------

